

Ask HN: Anyone interested in an apprenticeship? - apprenticeship

I&#x27;m looking for an apprentice who will work under my direction and learn exactly how I start and grow successful web projects.  I&#x27;m an accomplished solo web entrepreneur
with several 6 and 7-figure projects under my belt.<p>Anyone interested in something like this?  I don&#x27;t have details yet, just want to gauge interest first.<p>----
EDIT:
OK, looks like there is interest. Please submit this questionnaire if you&#x27;d like to apply.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;TGS99SW
======
seanccox
Paint me interested, but what basic skills are you expecting from the
beginning?

------
apprenticeship
Please fill this out if you're interested in the apprenticeship:

[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TGS99SW](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TGS99SW)

------
desertjedi
Hi, I'm also very interested. Can you share some more details and can I
provide with some from my side?

------
davidjnelson
Maybe! What are the details?

------
sakuraiben
Sounds interesting. Hope to hear more.

------
lstrope
I am extremely interested.

------
baocin
Sounds fun, will follow.

------
StandardFuture
Sounds like it could be cool. :) What are the details?

